# I am trying to start up a small paracord business called 'Pariscord'



## zachparis15

Please check me out on Facebook. I just started off and need orders. I can make pretty much anything you want. Price based off of order.


----------



## bigtexprepper

What your Facebook name?


----------



## zachparis15

My Facebook name is Pariscord


----------



## MrParacord

How long have you been working with paracord?


----------



## zachparis15

I have been doing paracord for about a year to answer your question MrParacord


----------



## MrParacord

Oh okay. Make sure you perfect your techniques. 

There are a lot of people selling paracord products and I've seen some bad, decent, and really good looking products.


----------



## zachparis15

Ok. Thank you for the feedback MrParacord


----------



## BYork

When you are selling your products you want them to be as quality as you can make them. If yours stands out in quality and options more people will buy.


----------



## zyle13

Awesome i did to mine is on facebook to its the paraelites


----------



## zyle13

I cant seem to find you on facebook


----------



## zachparis15

Pariscord


----------



## cobracord49

What other ways are there to get your name out there to sell paracord?


----------



## zachparis15

I was thinking of making a website, but YouTube would get your name out there, Facebook is an ok way, but a website would probably be a better way


----------



## MrParacord

Don't forget about Instagram and Pinterest.


----------

